# Can Green Iguanas eat herbs?



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

And if so what herbs can I mix in with his salad as his salad is quite boring at the mo and he dont seem to be gaining any weight. Though he is eating really well and is very partial to banana but dont want to over feed him with this.

Suggestions would be great.


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

Herbs wont jazz his salad.

What are you putting in the salad?


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Am just giving him a pre packed salad with rocket, kale no lettuce, mind you av just said he aint gaining weight av just looked at him there and he busting out of his skin bless him.

I give him tomato, kiwi, melon, strawberries but his leafy is pretty much the same everyday, shouldnt he be getting a variety?


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

Too much fruit can lead to calcium problems y'know.. (should only consist of 10% of their diet)

You don't seem to mention vegetables when theres so much you can offer an iguana e.g. Butternut squash, peppers, parsnips, carrots etc., and also other dark leafy greens like dandelion leaves and mustard greens

You also need to supplement its food occasionally..

I think you need to do a bit of research, look at these links: 

http://www.iguanaden.org/diet/calphosveg.htm

http://www.greenigsociety.org/foodchart.htm


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

See I tried the butternut squash and no result he left it. Peppers he leaves never tried him on carrot so might grate some of that up.

Will look at the links hun. Thanks hun and then thats a def no for any type of herbs.


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

No for dried herbs yes as they will lack nutritional value and can dehydrate the iggy, however on the food charts it says things like fresh [see next post] are ok occasionally, so you could try some of that.

I hope i dont sound too condescending I just want to make sure you have a healthy iggy


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Rptle said:


> No for dried herbs yes as they will lack nutritional value and can dehydrate the iggy, however on the food charts it says things like fresh parsley are ok occasionally, so you could try some of that.
> 
> I hope i dont sound too condescending I just want to make sure you have a healthy iggy


Many herbs are fine for iguanas, Parsley is not one of them!  It should be used exceptionally infrequently if ever, it has a very high oxalate content indeed 

These are good choices;
Peppermint,
Mint,
Oregano,
Basil,
Thyme,
Rosemary,
Fennel,
Spearmint,
Chamomile,
Sage,
Coriander.
Rocket.


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

my mistake! Food chart said it was to be used 'occasionally'


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

He is having Rocket more than occassionally like.

Infact that is more his staple at the mo.

Thanks Rptl dont find anything you said condescending hun I asked for advice and read the links they where really helpful. x


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

change his staple to , spring greens, watercress leaves, 
spring greens, spring greens and more spring greens. 

check the food chart from the link in my signature.

rotation and variety is the key. ( just like with lovers. ;-))

there are peeps who ( including me) stick to the staples and mix the other stuff in to vary it.



Saedcantas said:


> Many herbs are fine for iguanas, Parsley is not one of them!  It should be used exceptionally infrequently if ever, it has a very high oxalate content indeed
> 
> These are good choices;
> Peppermint,
> ...


thanks saedcantes. your nutritional info rules. :2thumb:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

epilogue.....

the idea isnt to fatten him up. the main thing is to gain a strong healthy ig with good bone desity healthy skin etc. 

fat isnt healthy.

my seraphine isnt massive but he is strong and well packed. ( like me )

when you buy your pre-packed salad be aware of the spinach content. 
i have this problem and when i buy the mixed salad ( not as staple food) i check what the content of spinach leaves are. it seems all mixed bags have some spinach. grrrr

forget the kale. swap it for spring greens. 

mahender


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

mahender said:


> change his staple to , spring greens, watercress leaves,
> spring greens, spring greens and more spring greens.
> 
> check the food chart from the link in my signature.
> ...


Cheers mate!

Variety is definitely the operative word


----------



## iheartherps (Oct 7, 2013)

*Calcium*

Igs need a calcium rich diet with a little phosphorous. For calcium I put okra and collard greens every day and add various colors of veggies and other leafy greens. I do add just a tiny taste of a fruit just because i spoil him but you don't want to over do it because thats like giving your kid a full pillow case of candy on halloween. Without a proper C ratio your Ig will lose bone density and become more sluggish over the years (Metabolic Bone Disease or MBD). They'll pretty much be big worm lizards that can't move or climb.


----------

